# Bamboo picture frame pattern



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thought I'd share one of my simple patterns for your carving past time.

A bamboo picture frame.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Thought I'd share one of my simple patterns for your carving past time.
> 
> A bamboo picture frame.



... and he says "simple". :haha:


Cool Oscar, now how bout some tiki heads.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

UglySign said:


> ... and he says "simple". :haha:


can't wait for the complex!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oscar36 said:


> Thought I'd share one of my simple patterns for your carving past time.
> 
> A bamboo picture frame.


unique...
I like it...


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

OK Oscar... I couldn't wait for you.


I been playing w/ Carveco. Since im out of work now
I will have a lot of time figuring it out. I found a lil tiki head
online and figured I give it a try being I watched enough
Hindi Artcam videos should be easy.... OK.
A lot I've done is basic and maybe long drawn or excessive
in procedure but seemed to workout. I'll get this figured out.
Also glad that im used to layers which in this program it's needed.


Attached are a couple pics showing where I left off.
As well as all the vectors involved. Cross eyed right now.
One thing for sure is I have to remember not to get too
detailed w/ fine elements as the bits wont go into it or if
small enough would take weeks.


Next is to work on some of the shaped details on the edges and grainwork.
Should be interesting as im learning this more & more.
Along w/ Carveco I was doing all my vectors Coreldraw 2020.


Who knows maybe later i'll give it a shot in HDU.


*** sorry for pic sizes


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is one of the most beautiful frames I've ever seen! My wife would paint something wonderful just to fill it. I'm going to pm you to see if you will make one for her.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ronnie, that is so awesome. I really enjoy when people start learning pattern making. Your model is looking great. Can't wait to see what you create. 

It is a balancing act between detail, size and depth. I've been learning cnc pattern making for 8+ years and counting and still feel like an advanced beginner.

I'll make a quick tiki mask version this afternoon and share. 

The software I use is ultimately an art program that can do still renders or 3d animation. Applied some materials and textures to the model and rendered out a picture of the model. Hopefully can be used by folks for other graphic fun.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

*Vampire voodoo doctor tiki mask*

Bet you didn't see that coming. lol. Neither did I. I just started putting shapes on the canvas.

I am rendering a few image renders with different materials now to see which one I like better. 

The texture is all fake. The mesh geometry is flat. When I render the depth maps I'll have to see which works better.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Bet you didn't see that coming. lol. Neither did I. I just started putting shapes on the canvas.
> I am rendering a few image renders with different materials now to see which one I like better.
> The texture is all fake. The mesh geometry is flat. When I render the depth maps I'll have to see which works better.



Lol.. that is great! ... add upwards tooth on the right, chipped.


Textures... hmm.... man there's alot to this and you're using a more advanced app.

Least thats what I think. Still have alot to figure out what does what.
That blender, I tried it once, looked around and closed it. :wink:



Basic stuff and you decorated it beauty. Wild man.... wild.


no.. dint see it coming.


So I tried adding a texture for heck of it. Lol.... 

no clue what im doing nor how that happened.
Tomoro is another day for that.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ronnie, that is looking great. If you didn't tell people you were just starting no one would know. Your model and pattern are going to look sharp.

After rendering a few versions, the texture version was too noisy and detail was lost so went with the flat version. This is what it looks like in my cnc software after porting. 10"x9"x.25"


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Oscar I like the frame and tiki head.

Ronnie I like your tiki head also. Designing things like that will help you learn Carveco. Playing with the software is the best way to get familure with all the tools Carveco has.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Oscar I like the frame and tiki head.
> 
> Ronnie I like your tiki head also. Designing things like that will help you learn Carveco. Playing with the software is the best way to get familure with all the tools Carveco has.



You got that right Mike. Glad the Artcam/Youtube videos cover alot.
Carevco's help manual is severely lacking as it doesnt offer much example wise.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

For the folks wanting to learn blender to do cnc patterns, I threw a short (and really poorly crafted) video on how I made the bamboo picture frame model. To give an idea of what is possible using the software.

The power of the software are shortcut keys and modifiers that really make short work of a lot of tedious work.

The video would probably fall under advanced beginner level.

Modeling the frame takes under 5 minutes to make (it is a very simple model). I did not include the process of exporting as an STL file and the many minor tweaks I would accomplish in my cnc software to ensure my machine would care it correctly.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

UglySign said:


> You got that right Mike. Glad the Artcam/Youtube videos cover alot.
> Carevco's help manual is severely lacking as it doesnt offer much example wise.


They’ve done quite a few training videos now
https://carveco.com/support/training/

Mostly geared to the newer Maker and Maker+, but applicable to all 3 titles. In English!


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

BalloonEngineer said:


> They’ve done quite a few training videos now
> https://carveco.com/support/training/
> Mostly geared to the newer Maker and Maker+, but applicable to all 3 titles. In English!



Yes... just came across that the other day during the new 1.14 update.


Thanks Richard


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

UglySign said:


> Lol.. that is great! ... add upwards tooth on the right, chipped.


Chipped tooth and all. Though I did it on the tiki's right.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Chipped tooth and all. Though I did it on the tiki's right.



Hahaha... coolio Oscar


Well... i managed to get a lil time in on mine and it's a doozie
figuring things out. For some reason CC won't change the background
material. Added/duplicated images and still lists default images.
Even the one I overwrote. So I chose Oak vertical. Seemed the best one on there.


As you see im not placing basic shapes, need to see what these tools can do
dimensionally. Pretty bugged.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ronnie, that is coming out awesome!


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Ronnie, that is coming out awesome!



Thanks O,


It's tedious... had to walk away from it for it sometimes drives ya nuts.
I aint touching that Blender program either or the one in your video.


Would like to go back to work.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ronnie, that is the new blender program in the video. It has come a long ways from its humble beginnings. 

Patience and perseverance is key to this stuff. It is slightly overwhelming in the beginning. For me personally, I started learning the stuff, had no clue and quit. A few months later tried again, and again quit since I wasn't getting it. Third time, a few months later, something clicked and it finally made sense. I kind of think in 3d now and have a hard time working with 2d.

You are already way ahead of where I was on the learning curve. 

Model making gets a lot faster as you get more practice under your belt. Practice is one key to getting faster.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

An really old pattern but happy Easter.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Haha... I hear that. Just getting the vision out of the skull and applying it is taxing.Sometimes you get it and try it again and ... well fuuuuh, you forget what ya did.
Yea, I'd say im asking for alot and not just doin simple.


There's been a few times I'd like to Ctrl Z for real life applications. Maybe a few clicks.

The rabbits neat but I cant adjust to the greyscale/fading look.





Oscar36 said:


> Ronnie, that is the new blender program in the video. It has come a long ways from its humble beginnings.
> 
> Patience and perseverance is key to this stuff. It is slightly overwhelming in the beginning. For me personally, I started learning the stuff, had no clue and quit. A few months later tried again, and again quit since I wasn't getting it. Third time, a few months later, something clicked and it finally made sense. I kind of think in 3d now and have a hard time working with 2d.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

UglySign said:


> The rabbits neat but I cant adjust to the greyscale/fading look.


Ronnie, I frequently misunderstand comments. What do you mean by adjusting the greyscale look? 

Since its just a image you can apply blur (softens edges), brightness, saturation, or contrast (model depth) with a decent graphics program. What that does is decrease sharpness/detail, and increase/decrease depth of the model.

Then again I might have completely misunderstood what you were stating. lol


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Ronnie, I frequently misunderstand comments. What do you mean by adjusting the greyscale look?
> 
> Since its just a image you can apply blur (softens edges), brightness, saturation, or contrast (model depth) with a decent graphics program. What that does is decrease sharpness/detail, and increase/decrease depth of the model.
> 
> Then again I might have completely misunderstood what you were stating. lol



Sorry for the misunderstanding. Im used to seeing graphics either in gold, silver etc.
Not so much the 'bitmap'? form. The gradient look with soft fades.


Use to to this type












When I get there, i'll understand :grin:


So.... will that be an Easter bunny chocolate mold??
Gettin into chocolates now?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Got it. ;D

I can render in yellow/gold or any color but the cnc softwares converts it to a grey scale in the end to associate appropriate height for the patterns so I just skip that step.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Ronnie those aren't just grayscale images, they are "depth map bitmaps" so they can be used directly to convert to 3D models because the lightest areas are closest to you and the darkest areas are the farthest away from you. 

Not all grayscale images are depth maps, some are just a black and white image of a picture where the lightest areas are areas of the image are light-colored objects or had more light projected on them and the darker areas are darker colored items or areas that were in shadow areas.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol...

In Carveco I exported this and it
sort of reminds me of the infamous
skeleton head xray pictures you normally
see.

Happy Easter / Passover All !!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ronnie, That came out great. Awesome job on design and execution. 

Ported it to my cnc software to see how it would look and really clean looking pattern. Nicely done.


----------

